# Orient multi year calendar - anyone got one?



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Contemplating the world-time variety of the above - new rather than vintage. Anyone have/had/handled one??


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

I can't imagine that this is really a 'no' - come on people! :sign0178:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

TO small for me to read and very busy dial.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> I can't imagine that this is really a 'no' - come on people! :sign0178:


 Here's a short review.

https://yeomanseiko.com/2009/11/14/orient-multi-year-calendar-ceu07005wx/

Orient watches are good in my experience, the folded bracelet is a bit naff.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hell of a thing , but way too small for me to read comfortably, also don't like folded links ( providing the version you looking at does) but I had a sun moon orient and it was very good in fit and finish and looked well on the wrist

deano


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> hell of a thing , ﻿but﻿ way t﻿oo small ﻿for me to read comfortably,


 I've have one of these, understanding it is more of a problem.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

WRENCH said:


> I've have one of these, understanding it is more of a problem.


 I had one of those (unfortunately mine broke). I couldn't get over the size of the thing, it just wore so big. V Cool watch


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Here's a short review.
> 
> https://yeomanseiko.com/2009/11/14/orient-multi-year-calendar-ceu07005wx/
> 
> Orient watches are good in my experience, the folded bracelet is a bit naff.


 Thanks - I've not had anything from Orient yet...  Not worried about the bracelet - it wouldn't be staying.

Anyone happen to know how to tell what date range they cover? Does it get incremented each year, or are there certain date range variants?


----------



## Rickajho (Mar 17, 2021)

Some places refer to this watch as a perpetual calendar which is clearly misleading. You need to change the year/month window every month to get correct days to match the date. And there is nothing perpetual about the date window at 03:00 either - you have to correct the date at the end of 'short' months, same as with any mechanical in this price range.

Other than that mine gains at least 3 minutes a month.

Not feeling the love for this one.


----------



## ghce (Jun 16, 2019)

Rickajho said:


> Some places refer to this watch as a perpetual calendar which is clearly misleading. You need to change the year/month window every month to get correct days to match the date. And there is nothing perpetual about the date window at 03:00 either - you have to correct the date at the end of 'short' months, same as with any mechanical in this price range.
> 
> Other than that mine gains at least 3 minutes a month.
> 
> Not feeling the love for this one.


 I have a couple of mint vintage Orient King Divers and I love them, probably nicer than the reissue current King Divers but these Perpetual calendar Orients...nah, not so much and its not like there aren't many up for sale, there are plenty but in my case no interest.


----------

